# Introduction to template guides



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

*"Guide Bushings and Templates 

This is where to learn about the different types of guide bushings and how to use them, how to create templates, how to build a frame to hold your work piece, and how to combine them all to create a project."*

I was asked to present a 'Professional Development Workshop' this week to a number of teachers. All the work and processes were made with the router and the use of the template guides and I know for certain that at least some schools here in the West will be using the plunge mode when they start the new year with new projects for their students to make.

This was followed by a visit to another school yesterday to outline the method I have developed with the use of the guides. They were unable to attend the professional development course so I thought I would pay a visit for a couple of hours which ended up as a visit from 10am until 4pm and I am convinced that will be another school adopting the method. I promised to follow-up in the new year to see the progress the students are having and to offer any assistance to the staff.

All up it was a very satisfying week for me.

Tom


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Tom,

Glad to see that you are still getting your point across.

As we all know, "there are may ways to skin a cat", and you have been a positive influence in this and other forums.

James


----------

